# Eufaula Trip



## Fisher17 (5 mo ago)

Me and a buddy of mine took our families up to Eufaula for the weekend. Weather was terrible but we managed to get some noodling and bream fishing in in between the storms. Ended up with a decent amount of catfish and a few shellcracker.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Going with a load of crappie structure wednesday or Thursday. Gonna give the crappie a try while I'm there. The Catfish always tear it up in eufaula this time of year. Good catch!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fisher17 said:


> Me and a buddy of mine took our families up to Eufaula for the weekend. Weather was terrible but we managed to get some noodling and bream fishing in in between the storms. Ended up with a decent amount of catfish and a few shellcracker.



Looks like a heck of a mess of fish to me. Good job under the circumstnces of the weather


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Great catch! My neighbor has a place on Cowiki Creek and wants to go this month. I think your noodling is what I call jug fishing. Love it. What did you use for bait?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Where I grew up, 'noodling' means sticking your hand down where they live, letting them bite you, and bringing them up with said hand. When I was a teenager we would use old milk jugs with bait hanging under them, which we too called 'jugging'. Nowadays they use pool noodles instead of milk jugs, so I am guessing Billyb is talking about the same thing I am.

Nice catch!


----------



## Fisher17 (5 mo ago)

billyb said:


> Great catch! My neighbor has a place on Cowiki Creek and wants to go this month. I think your noodling is what I call jug fishing. Love it. What did you use for bait?


Cherry Kool-Aid Chicken and Zesty Italian Chicken. Sounds crazy but it works like a champ!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fisher17 said:


> Cherry Kool-Aid Chicken and Zesty Italian Chicken. Sounds crazy but it works like a champ!


Catfish love chicken. In the winter months when big shad are hard to find, lot a days I drag planerboards with chicken thighs for bait. Caught several 30-40lb blues fish this way. I don’t do the koolaid and seasoning things though. I just fish plain old chicken. Chicken flavored chicken!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

We are cleaning out a couple of over-populated ponds/lakes. Every bass under 15" we keep. I've been chunking them up for catfish bait. With no limits at private lakes, and no length limits in the Alabama River, I can't find any law against it. Anyway, it makes great catfish bait. I may mix coolaid with the next batch, just for color!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Just watched a video which tested PAM cooking spray for catfish. PAM butter flavor won.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> We are cleaning out a couple of over-populated ponds/lakes. Every bass under 15" we keep. I've been chunking them up for catfish bait. With no limits at private lakes, and no length limits in the Alabama River, I can't find any law against it. Anyway, it makes great catfish bait. I may mix coolaid with the next batch, just for color!


No game fish in AL. for bait except for (bream and witch one's are those?) and only legal limit in possession (50) for that in bait. you can have a hundred on lines but only 50 in the boat. Laws are vague for a reason .We like to use crappie ribs for blue and channel bait up my way they work GREAT! Guy at work got ticked a year or few back for using them. Game fish for bait. When the Warden ask him what they were using he was being honest. and told him they were using crappie ribs/guts . Wrote him up for using gamefish as bait. Stupid to me but I guess it's how big of a pecker head you encounter .They like to make rules vague and hard to understand and find. Even when your doing your best. You ether get into it with the ass or have to take it to court and at no less pay court cost. Damn racket. Hjorgan like it matters I see absolutely know problem with what your doing and think anyone that does has issues. BUT. Watch for that dude that's gonna be a pecker head.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> No game fish in AL. for bait except for (bream and witch one's are those?) and only legal limit in possession (50) for that in bait. you can have a hundred on lines but only 50 in the boat. Laws are vague for a reason .We like to use crappie ribs for blue and channel bait up my way they work GREAT! Guy at work got ticked a year or few back for using them. Game fish for bait. When the Warden ask him what they were using he was being honest. and told him they were using crappie ribs/guts . Wrote him up for using gamefish as bait. Stupid to me but I guess it's how big of a pecker head you encounter .They like to make rules vague and hard to understand and find. Even when your doing your best. You ether get into it with the ass or have to take it to court and at no less pay court cost. Damn racket. Hjorgan like it matters I see absolutely know problem with what your doing and think anyone that does has issues. BUT. Watch for that dude that's gonna be a pecker head.


Sounds like a situation where an office can use common sense discression or take the hard line. Sort of like fishing without a license can be treated with a warning or a costly ticket. Depends on 'pecker head' officer or not. Hope to have a Florida Game Warden speak at our October club meeting, and will ask him about this in Florida.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> No game fish in AL. for bait except for (bream and witch one's are those?) and only legal limit in possession (50) for that in bait. you can have a hundred on lines but only 50 in the boat. Laws are vague for a reason .We like to use crappie ribs for blue and channel bait up my way they work GREAT! Guy at work got ticked a year or few back for using them. Game fish for bait. When the Warden ask him what they were using he was being honest. and told him they were using crappie ribs/guts . Wrote him up for using gamefish as bait. Stupid to me but I guess it's how big of a pecker head you encounter .They like to make rules vague and hard to understand and find. Even when your doing your best. You ether get into it with the ass or have to take it to court and at no less pay court cost. Damn racket. Hjorgan like it matters I see absolutely know problem with what your doing and think anyone that does has issues. BUT. Watch for that dude that's gonna be a pecker head.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Whipping this dead horse a little. I have thoroughly searched the 2021-2022 REGULATION BOOK Final 9.29.21 for Alabama. I can't find any reference to using game fish for bait. But, I did find this Prohibited activity that covers my particular activity, so I guess I'm an outlaw unintentionally. I guess I'll chat with my local fish cops about it.

(10) to filet a fish while fishing, or to possess filets or to remove the heads of fish while on public waters except when fish are being prepared for immediate cooking and consumption; provided however, that fish may be drawn or gutted with heads left attached.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> Whipping this dead horse a little. I have thoroughly searched the 2021-2022 REGULATION BOOK Final 9.29.21 for Alabama. I can't find any reference to using game fish for bait. But, I did find this Prohibited activity that covers my particular activity, so I guess I'm an outlaw unintentionally. I guess I'll chat with my local fish cops about it.
> 
> (10) to filet a fish while fishing, or to possess filets or to remove the heads of fish while on public waters except when fish are being prepared for immediate cooking and consumption; provided however, that fish may be drawn or gutted with heads left attached.


*2018 Code of Alabama
Title 9 - CONSERVATION AND NATURAL RESOURCES.
Chapter 11 - FISH, GAME AND WILDLIFE.
Article 3 - Fishing Laws.
Section 9-11-89 - Use of game fish for bait - Generally.*
*Universal Citation: *AL Code § 9-11-89 (2018)
*Section 9-11-89Use of game fish for bait - Generally.*
It shall be unlawful for any person in the State of Alabama to use any game fish for fish bait at any time.
*(Acts 1933, Ex. Sess., No. 72, p. 67, §11; Code 1940, T. 8, §67.)*


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> Whipping this dead horse a little. I have thoroughly searched the 2021-2022 REGULATION BOOK Final 9.29.21 for Alabama. I can't find any reference to using game fish for bait. But, I did find this Prohibited activity that covers my particular activity, so I guess I'm an outlaw unintentionally. I guess I'll chat with my local fish cops about it.
> 
> (10) to filet a fish while fishing, or to possess filets or to remove the heads of fish while on public waters except when fish are being prepared for immediate cooking and consumption; provided however, that fish may be drawn or gutted with heads left attached.


They don't put crap in those hand books. It's like they don't want you to know the law lol


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> *2018 Code of Alabama
> Title 9 - CONSERVATION AND NATURAL RESOURCES.
> Chapter 11 - FISH, GAME AND WILDLIFE.
> Article 3 - Fishing Laws.
> ...


Thanks! So I guess I need to find a lawyer to fish with, so I can know all the laws. Unless there is an exception somewhere, bream are also game fish.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> Thanks! So I guess I need to find a lawyer to fish with, so I can know all the laws. Unless there is an exception somewhere, bream are also game fish.


Yep it's ridiculous now days. and there is a exception for bream. 
*2009 Alabama Code
Title 9 — CONSERVATION AND NATURAL RESOURCES.
Chapter 11 — FISH, GAME AND WILDLIFE.
Section 9-11-90 Use of game fish for bait - Use of sunfish.*
*Section 9-11-90Use of game fish for bait - Use of sunfish.*
It shall be lawful to use the following species of the sunfish family for bait in the streams and waters of Alabama: bluegill, redear sunfish, green sunfish and/or any other species of bream; provided, that nothing in this section shall be so construed as to allow any person to have in his possession any sunfish or bream in excess of the daily creel limit, regardless of size.

_(Acts 1953, No. 644, p. 903, §1; Acts 1967, No. 572, p. 1327, §1.)_


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Yep it's ridiculous now days. and there is a exception for bream.
> *2009 Alabama Code
> Title 9 — CONSERVATION AND NATURAL RESOURCES.
> Chapter 11 — FISH, GAME AND WILDLIFE.
> ...


Dammit man you got the info! Thanks much. BTW I downloaded alll the Alabama codes and ...wow... now I'm scared to take a piss.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wish they would make it legal to use a 100’ small mesh gill net for big shad as long as you were within 100yds of it.
Some days when they’re hard to find, that ole castnet gets heavy.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

hjorgan said:


> Dammit man you got the info! Thanks much. BTW I downloaded alll the Alabama codes and ...wow... now I'm scared to take a piss.


Ya you gota be careful taking a piss outside to now days that will get you on a sexual offender list. Lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> I wish they would make it legal to use a 100’ small mesh gill net for big shad as long as you were within 100yds of it.
> Some days when they’re hard to find, that ole castnet gets heavy.


I know that's right! but when you get your next boat set up with live imagery you want have to throw that big heavy sob. near as much and will probably step down to a smaller net.


----------

